# local co-op put candy at checkout - need letter writing help



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

My local food co-op just reorganized its candy aisle... to the front end! There are only two registers, and both are behind a full counter of chocolates, etc. The counter is about 3 ft. high, so of course everything is now at eye level for very young children.

Of course I wrote a comment complaining, and the manager of that section denied they were promoting candy by putting it at the front end. I pointed out they were promoting candy to children by putting it so low, and that comment was not denied. But they don't care about my complaints. Mostly they are thrilled to have freed up several feet of shelf space for other products. Our co-op is small, and I can totally understand the need to free up space. But why candy?

Anyway, I need help writing my letter to the Board. I am asking for the store's Ends and Means policies, which should help get the BOD on my side. I can't attend board meetings so a letter has to be my way to voice my opinions.

Can anyone help me find links or info that contradicts the Manager's claim that "We are not promoting candy by placing it in that area, as any merchandiser will agree that it is not a prime location." ?

I will probably not win this one, but is important to me that they at least admit they are targeting young children by putting things at eye level for those with the least amount of impulse control. I mean, if not, why would other larger grocery stores have candy-free check out aisles?

Thanks!


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skim* 
Can anyone help me find links or info that contradicts the Manager's claim that "We are not promoting candy by placing it in that area, as any merchandiser will agree that it is not a prime location." ?
Thanks!

Uh....









I'm a merchandiser, and I serviced Walmart and KB Toys for many years. Walmart is an expert in marketing and merchandising, and if putting candy in the checkout aisle didn't work, they wouldn't put it there. It is common knowledge that items that you wish for your target audience to buy should be at eye level so that it is immediately visible and accessible for purchase. That is why expensive name brands are on the middle shelves of an aisle, so adults don't have to reach up or bend down. Obviously, since children are shorter, things have to be placed closer to the ground.

I guess this person has never worked in retail stores, because if they did, they know that checkout items are labeled *IMPULSE ITEMS* on the planogram.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I would recommend going on your co-ops website and doing a little research on how the BOD is run. The fact that they have a "ends and means" policy suggests to me that they are a Policy Governance (PG) board. If this is the case, you will have more luck talking directly with the General Manager (GM) as well as the BOD rather than going directly to the board. I am on the board of our co-op and we are a PG board. A complaint like this would not fall under our jurisdiction unless we found it to be in direct violation of a limitation we have put on the GM or a member felt the GM was completely unresponsive to their complaint. You will know if it directly conflicts with a limitation because it should be spelled out in the policies.

Another great way to approach this would be to ask the GM and/or the board to ask the members about this subject. Or you could "ask yourself" by posting a petition. The reason I suggest this is because a co-op is supposed to be working for it's members. Marketing is important for the health of the co-op. No co-op is not good for members.... But if a marketing tool is in use that a significant number of members have issue with, then the BOD and GM will be more likely to respond. Keep in mind that in the average week, a co-op can get 10-20 suggestions and complaints. Many are in direct conflict with others, impossible to execute, or are in some other way problematic. Most BODs try to pinpoint issues that are possible or are likely to have wide member-support and work on those first. How you approach them will make all the difference in where this issue might lie. At the very least, reviewing the policies will be a great way to show that you are serious and not just complaining to complain.

That said....our co-op has candy right by the register too. It irritates me but it happens everywhere we go so I have never put thought into changing it.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I hate all the candy at the checkouts! Same goes for cereal aisles at the grocery store. All the crappy sugar laden cereals are RIGHT at childrens eye levels. Blah.

Good luck with your letter writing! I totally agree with everything your saying, I'm just not good at writing composed letters.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

After thinking on this for awhile, I think maybe you should go at it from a marketing angle. Suggest to them that they change it and then advertise the change as an advantage to shopping there. Or ask them to poll the members. If you ask them for help and suggest options, maybe you'll get further than just complaining. My kids know that when we go into certain stores, certain things are off-limits. We don't buy toys in the grocery store and we don't buy candy in the health-food store because it's too expensive.


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

If you can't make changes like this at your member-owned/run co-op then where can you make them?! I say go for it, if you care about this then work on it, try to change it!

And it sucks to have to tell your kid no to candy every where you go. They are more than likely never going to thank you for telling them no, it would be nice if you could go to your co-op and not have to even worry about it at all.

Good work mama!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I have removed several posts from this thread. Please remember we are in Activism, and there is no debate here. If you don't agree with the cause, please don't post. If you feel a counter cause is the way to go, please submit a thread.

Thanks.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

The first thing that comes to my mind as a toddler mom is that if they won't move the highly attractive candy from at least one checkout lane, then don't put things back right when your kids pick it up. Just get it out of their hands because you aren't buying it, but then just dump it wherever.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skim* 
Can anyone help me find links or info that contradicts the Manager's claim that "We are not promoting candy by placing it in that area, as any merchandiser will agree that it is not a prime location." ?

Merchandisers like every mainstream retailer in the country?

For the good of the co-op maybe someone else should be in charge of store layout planning if he's that confused about basic retail presentation. If he doesn't think that placement will encourage candy-buying heaven knows what he's doing in other areas that he believes will encourage purchasing other items. (Facing the cans backwards so people can read the labels? Not pulling stuff forward to make people think the item is almost out? Dim lights? Blue light?)


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

I hear ya! I also HATE candy at the check out. But... it's not gonna change. It obviously works well... I actually avoid the few stores that are too bad if I can manage too. Even my local garden center has candy next to the check out.. go figure!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Every grocery store I have ever been to has candy in their checkouts and it's not a big deal. When my kids ask for it, I tell them no. No biggie.

I have only heard of one store that is candy free in the checkouts and that is Walmart. I rarely go there and have never actually paid attention to it though.

Good luck.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I am not sure that the OP has even been back here but I want to point something out that seems to be continually missed in this thread. The OP is asking about a co-op. Co-ops are generally member-owned. If the OP is a member, she is likely an owner, and therefore one of the "bosses". That is the whole point of a co-op. Owners pool their resources to get the kind of store they want and need. This is not Walmart where the profit drives everything no matter what.

The number one killer of co-ops is indifference or an attitude that members cannot change things. If the OP has a problem with where the candy in placed in her store, she by all means should speak up about it. Chances are very good that she is not the only member who would like to change this. If there are enough members who want this change, it is the RESPONSIBILITY of the BOD and staff to listen to them.

Resorting to tactics such as purposely making a mess in the candy aisle is not the most effective way to encourage change in a co-op. Remember that the OP (if she is a member) owns a part of the co-op. Making employees spend extra time cleaning up after her toddler to prove a point is only going to hurt her and other members in the long run. Co-ops usually have very clearly defined ways in which members can lodge complaints or spark changes. It would make much more sense to explore those avenues before letting a toddler wreak havoc through the candy display.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts. it's interesting that so many of us understand it's nearly impossible to change this cultural phenomenon of pushing candy to our children over and above the desire of parents... in a co-op! I accept a certain amount of profit-driven behaviors from groceries, but my local member-owned co-op should be different.

I drafted a letter, but since I'm not sure moving the candy to the checkout lanes goes against their ways and means, I'm not sure my complaint will go anywhere. Management just doesn't get it, and is feeling the economic pressure to sell more stuff. Moving candy out of the main aisle and into the front not only sells more candy, but also frees up valuable aisle space for more profitable and/or desirable items. I get it, but I don't like it. It feels too corporate for me, and characterizes the main problem with co-ops these days.

I did not respond to everyone's posts previously because I was out of state at my parents for a long while without internet access. Sorry.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

yooper, thank you for your especially relevant posts throughout the discussion. I really appreciate them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
I am not sure that the OP has even been back here but I want to point something out that seems to be continually missed in this thread. The OP is asking about a co-op. Co-ops are generally member-owned. If the OP is a member, she is likely an owner, and therefore one of the "bosses". That is the whole point of a co-op. Owners pool their resources to get the kind of store they want and need. This is not Walmart where the profit drives everything no matter what.

The number one killer of co-ops is indifference or an attitude that members cannot change things. If the OP has a problem with where the candy in placed in her store, she by all means should speak up about it. Chances are very good that she is not the only member who would like to change this. If there are enough members who want this change, it is the RESPONSIBILITY of the BOD and staff to listen to them.

Resorting to tactics such as purposely making a mess in the candy aisle is not the most effective way to encourage change in a co-op. Remember that the OP (if she is a member) owns a part of the co-op. Making employees spend extra time cleaning up after her toddler to prove a point is only going to hurt her and other members in the long run. Co-ops usually have very clearly defined ways in which members can lodge complaints or spark changes. It would make much more sense to explore those avenues before letting a toddler wreak havoc through the candy display.


----------

